# VTech V.Reader for Kids @ Sam's



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

If anyone's been considering the VTech V.Reader for kids or grandkids, we saw them at Sam's Club yesterday and picked one up - they have a nice package that includes the reader and a cover for $40. I'd paid more at Amazon to pick one up that doesn't include the cover (but it is pink, the Sam's models are all blue & yellow). Also includes $30 worth of book downloads. It's like a Kindle for kids, kind of. But with color.

http://www.vtechkids.com/product.cfm/V.Reader_Interactive_E-Reading_System/1838/?gclid=CK3bjO3O9qUCFYXD7Qod1RTNnw


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I bought one at target for the same price but doesn't include a cover, we had it wrapped so we didn't take it back.

I think my five year old will love it.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I got this for my son for Christmas.  He calls it his kindle, and he loves it.  I also purchased it from Sams.  What a great deal.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I considered getting one before, but with the "books" costing $15 - $40 I decided I was better off getting an android tablet and putting e-reader apps and reading games on there.


----------

